# Knife Maker Id



## hawkoath (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Having trouble identifying the maker/trademark on this knife. I've only been able to identify the fact that it has "white steel" from the second picture. I went through the main kanji threads but it's still baffling me. Any help will be appreciated. Both images are links where you can get a much better pictures. 









Cheers, and thanks in advance.


----------



## Xenif (Feb 21, 2018)

I believe that first picture says Kuraichimonji, second picture is the steel type (yasuki white steel)


----------



## hawkoath (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks!


----------

